# Tja ich will ein sozusagen transparentes Frame umsetzen... :)



## dErGoO (3. März 2002)

Also ich arbeite derzeit an meiner zweiten Seite (für meinen Clan *wegrenn*). Bisher sieht das ganze so aus:

http://www.web-em.de/atc

Jetzt will ich natürlich noch in irgendeiner Form Content auf die Page setzen. Das ganze hab ich mir jetzt mit einem durchsichtigen Frame vorgestellt, das ganze sollte dann so aussehen (kleiner Fake )







achtet jetzt mal nicht auf Farben, oder Text, hab das aus meiner eigenen Seite ausgeschnitten... 

Also gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit das umzusetzen (so abwegig erscheint mir das nicht) und wenn ja wie, bzw. was für alternativen gibt es...


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

aaaaaah, clan-pages 

ich versteh dein prob nicht. benutz den mittleren kasten als background von einer table und pack da den content rein. 

oder willst du was ganz anderes? und was ist ein durchsichtiger frame???


----------



## Samuel (3. März 2002)

*so ...*

einfach ein frame einbauen
mit css ein background bild fixen
<body background="blub.gif" *fixed*> ist zu wenig
geht bei Netscape nicht!
Deshalb den Background mit css fixen
der rest sollte sich von allein erklären

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## dErGoO (3. März 2002)

Hmm Aber wenn der Inhalt über die Table hinaus geht, wird doch nur die Table länger, oder. Dann hab ich doch keine Scrollbar... 

EDIT: Aha, bleibt der Background dann auch an seiner Stelle??? Wenn ja dann seit ihr die Besten


----------



## braindad (3. März 2002)

hmm, stimmt, das hab ih ganz vergessen. dann wiederholt sich der background natürlich. was du willst, ist ein div-sroller. dazu sag ih mal: such-funktion benutzen  >>clickme<<


----------



## dErGoO (3. März 2002)

Aha, wenn man erstmal weiß, dass das ganze Divscroller heißt 
Also vielen Dank für den Tipp, werd mich mal umschauen


----------



## Samuel (3. März 2002)

*hmm*

das ganze braucht nicht umbedingt einen div-scroller
mach es einfach so wie ich es dir beschrieben habe

div-scroller braucht javscript damit es auf jedem browser funktioniert
das css-backgroundfixing funktioniert auf jedem browser

das normale backgroundfixing via html funktioniert nur beim Internet Explorer

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## dErGoO (4. März 2002)

So dann mal nochne Frage:
"Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine Div relativ auszurichten, also so, dass sie auf jeder Auflösung an der gleichen Stelle ist? Das ganze funktioniert bei mir nur, wenn ich die komplette Page links oder rechts aligne, was ja auch logisch ist. Ich möchte das ganze aber zentriert haben" (need help )


----------



## Samuel (5. März 2002)

*hmm*

du könntest doch via javascript die auflösung des user rausfinden und dann den user auf die page leiten die für seine auflösung optimiert ist

greets daIllu ;-)


----------



## dErGoO (5. März 2002)

Mhh das habe ich bei meiner ersten Seite gemacht, und dabei gemerkt das es diverse Nachteile gibt 

1. Nützt einem die Auflösung des Users nur bei einem Maximierten Fenster was, weshalb man noch mit "rezize to", etc das Fenster auf Vollbild machen muß, was ich nicht unbedingt gut finde.

2. Ist es einfach viel Arbeit immer mehrere Seiten zu machen...

3. Ist es sehr aufwendig alle Auflösungen zu unterstützen... 

Gibt es vieleicht ein Javascript, das erstens beim Seitenaufrauf und zweitens beim rezisen des Fenster abläuft und das die Position der Div entsprechend verändert?


----------



## Samuel (5. März 2002)

*;-)*

gugg dir mal den eventhandler
onresize
an

greets daIllu ;-)


----------

